# what are your go-to's on the ice?



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Without complicating type of species and where u fish if you could take 3 lures what would they be? #1 gizzy bug #2 rat finkee #3 hmmmm tough... Maybe a small tube.

Other close calls: swedish pimple, paddle bugs, marabou jigs, ice cutters and grizzilas.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

#1 Rat Finkee
#2 Gizzy Bug
#3 Gizzila
#4 Cutt'r Bug


----------



## caddis&drakes (Feb 6, 2011)

1. Ratfinkee
2. Small tube jig
3. Gill pill
4. Nuclear ant


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

1. Glow or pink shrimpo 
2. 1/16oz jig w/pearl pepper tube
3. cut'r bug, same jig head.

(Honorable mention - weightless nightcrawler, threaded up the line on a #6 baitholder.)


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

1. Rat finkee
2. Shrimpo; pink for trout, glow for panfish.
3. Cut'r bug on a jighead for bigger trout.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Primarily these ice flies attached to a hali:

[attachment=198h5pmo]Lures Used.jpg[/attachment98h5pmo]

[attachment=098h5pmo]Various Hali with Ice Flies.jpg[/attachment98h5pmo]


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm a dope when it comes to ice-fishing. 

What's a "hali"?


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> *I'm a dope when it comes to ice-fishing*.
> 
> What's a "hali"?


Yea right on the bolded part...anywho...Halis are a Finnish lure and provides a darting action. We use the ones or order the chains with clips on both ends so we can R2 lures quickly...guess you can say we use them like a flasher to get the tiny ice flies down into the fishy eating depths quicker...Thanks to Mr. Dubob as he introduced us to them and we likeee....here's a link for more education goob....  

http://www.johnnyspond.com/halilures.html

I do know they sell them at Anglers Den and I believe also at SW and Cabelas. Anglers Den for sure though!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

thanks k2

I have spoons like that. Didn't know there was a brand name "hali".


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Ratsos, Tubes, gizzy bugs. After that, its whatever I can find that works, which can be jig heads with grubs, ice cut'rs, or even drop-shot rigging a Gulp minnow.


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

K2 do you ever fish with an underwater camera? I use to use the halis as well but noticed lots of time fish would be biting the lure under the hali and you couldn't even tell when the bite was light. I still use them in deep water but at times I'll drop shot the hali so my ice flies are above the weight. Never would've realized this if it wasn't for the camera. More often then not the fish will take it hard enough but would always miss those few you would've never felt.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

1. Worms

2. Wax worms

3. Eye balls


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

americanforkdude said:


> K2 do you ever fish with an underwater camera? I use to use the halis as well but noticed lots of time fish would be biting the lure under the hali and you couldn't even tell when the bite was light. I still use them in deep water but at times I'll drop shot the hali so my ice flies are above the weight. Never would've realized this if it wasn't for the camera. More often then not the fish will take it hard enough but would always miss those few you would've never felt.


Will be using a camera this year once I get orientation and spinning controlled...but thanks to DallanC...pretty sure we've got the fix in place....we've used the halis and have spring bobbers and they indicated hits...even if the hit was very soft we'd notice it with the spring bobbers we use...including with the flasher when we see the fish rising to our offerings we again just watch the spring bobbler for the ever and I mean ever so slightest movement...Set the hook and fish on...so guess what I'm saying is we catch fish with the halis and lure attached to hali chain duo lock clip...


----------

